# Atelier macramé



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

Puisque le bar ressemble de plus en plus au centre socioculturel de ma petite commune (devinettes en tous genres, jeux de mots laids, etc.), j'ai pensé que l'ouverture de différentes sections pourrait combler d'aise les plus assidus des clients de cet ancien lieu de débauche (ancien, parce qu'au niveau débauche, ben ça laisse à désirer...). Les activités proposées peuvent se faire en famille (à la demande de la multinationale floodière Bonpat &amp; Fils). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1050174051DocEvil">


*Les choix sont les suivants :*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Atelier macramé (méthode Cavendoli)
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Atelier peinture sur soie
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Atelier cuisinons ensemble
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Club _Pyramide_
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />Club philathélique
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />Gymnastique douce pour adultes
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />Atelier l'euthanasie facile

<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>

Voilà. À vos claviers !


----------



## nato kino (12 Avril 2003)

Et l'atelier d'écriture pour futurs retraités alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

Nan je vote pas


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

Quoique "Gymnastique douce pour adultes"

C'est quoi au juste


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

Rien de ce que tu pourrais imaginer, gros dégoûtant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a des enfants qui regardent !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

A voté.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *Il y a des enfants qui regardent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Dicton du jour pour les enfants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En Avril ne te découvres pas d'un fil


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Dicton du jour pour les enfants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En Avril ne te découvres pas d'un fil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, bon. Mais en mai, fais ce qui me plaît !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, bon. Mais en mai, fais ce qui me plaît ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Vu l'heure on va dire, en Mets fais ce qu'il te plais (j'ai faim)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

Peinture sur soi, finalement ça peut être sympa


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

L'atelier m'a cramé est bien ventilé  ??


----------



## maousse (12 Avril 2003)

A voté !
Comme c'est bizarre..






Non, il n'y a pas d'erreur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

Finalement moi aussi.
Pour la meilleure valeur refuge du moment


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

A voté ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai même la b*o*ite de jeu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










    (c'est le thread de Krystof qui m'a induit en erreur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## krystof (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * A voté ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai même la boite de jeu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










    (c'est le thread de Krystof qui m'a induit en erreur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ) * 

[/QUOTE]

Comprends pas.


----------



## krystof (13 Avril 2003)

A voté.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Comprends pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est juste un oubli de "o" quelque part....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez tous en boite !!!


----------



## kamkil (13 Avril 2003)

A voté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La tendance semble s'inverser.
Des gymnastes dans l'asistances?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

Une petite précision s'impose : la gymnastique douce est d'ordinaire réservée aux personnes du troisième âge (thebig, aricosec, scarabée...). Les participants à cette activité sont les mêmes qui servent de cobaye à l'atelier Euthanasie facile. Méfiance donc...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Une petite précision s'impose : la gymnastique douce est d'ordinaire réservée aux personnes du troisième âge (thebig, aricosec, scarabée...). Les participants à cette activité sont les mêmes qui servent de cobaye à l'atelier Euthanasie facile. Méfiance donc...










* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon c'est l'heure de ma pastille valda,et, sieste aprés


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

Quelques nouvelles propositions d'ateliers :

 Domino Party (animé par aricosec)
 Devinette Party (par RV et Bonpat &amp; Fils)
 Grosses cylindrées et bonnes bières (par iMax)
 Est-ce que la taille compte ? (par ficelle, pas de jeux de mots faciles, siouplaît...)
 Et avec Nomade ? (par FinnAtlas)
 Et avec Lycos ? (par FinnAtlas)
 Et avec Yahoo! ? (par FinnAtlas, décidément très en verve)

À noter : on peut s'inscrire à la fois pour les grosses cylindrées et Est-ce que la taille... ?













_"La vie est belle, un peu moins belle que vue du ciel vue d'ici..."_


----------



## bonpat (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Quelques nouvelles propositions d'ateliers :

 Domino Party (animé par aricosec)
 Devinette Party (par RV et Bonpat &amp; Fils)
 Grosses cylindrées et bonnes bières (par iMax)
 Est-ce que la taille compte ? (par ficelle, pas de jeux de mots faciles, siouplaît...)
 Et avec Nomade ? (par FinnAtlas)
 Et avec Lycos ? (par FinnAtlas)
 Et avec Yahoo! ? (par FinnAtlas, décidément très en verve)

À noter : on peut s'inscrire à la fois pour les grosses cylindrées et Est-ce que la taille... ?












"La vie est belle, un peu moins belle que vue du ciel vue d'ici..." * 

[/QUOTE]

Je préfère t'arrêter tout de suite, tu pars dans le décor : "bonpat" c'est sans MAJUSCULES


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je préfère t'arrêter tout de suite, tu pars dans le décor : "bonpat" c'est sans MAJUSCULES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Qu'est-ce que c'est pointilleux à cet âge...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />*Qu'est-ce que c'est pointilleux à cet âge... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

N'est-ce pas ? Surtout ne pas brusquer...


----------



## bonpat (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

N'est-ce pas ? Surtout ne pas brusquer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
que penses-tu d'un atelier sondage (toujous avec Finn !) ?

A 38 ans, on est vieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr />*Que penses-tu d'un atelier sondage (toujours avec Finn !) ?*

[/QUOTE]

hop, une devinette/septième ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
que penses-tu d'un atelier sondage (toujous avec Finn !) ?

A 38 ans, on est vieux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]
Qui a parlé de vieillesse ?


----------



## Luc G (13 Avril 2003)

J'ai du mal à voter (à ne pas confondre avec :"j'ai mal voté") :
- la gymnastique même douce et moi, on prend rarement l'apéro ensemble.
- le macramé : mes macs ils rament pas tant que ça.
- pyramide : je connais pas

En résumé, à part la cuisine (mais j'ai la flemme) et l'euthanasie (mais j'ai peur de servir putôt que de me servir de)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la suite (j'en ai oublié) lycos, etc. ça fait déjà vu. À la rigueur avec l'annuaire chinois, ça pourrait être intéressant (les pubs de restaurant par exemple).

Alors faut réfléchir encore à mon avis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- avec le petit doigt
- pêche à la ligne, au post, à la page
- fil d'Ariane
- fil à la patte
- fil au Zophie
- fil et à l'anglaise

On peut aussi remplacer subrepticement le forum par un vrai rhum, le bar par un café. 

Et un café au rhum, un !


----------



## kamkil (13 Avril 2003)

Bon ça ouvre quand cet atelier Doc?
C'est que j'ai du mond... euh du pain sur le billia... euh la planche moi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

L'atelier "euthanasie" me donnerait peut-être l'occasion d'écouler mes stocks de Narakiri kit invendus avec une remise exceptionnelle de 30 pour sang....???
Par contre, je serais éventuellement volontaire pour m'occuper d'un atelier du style : "le calembour foireux à portée de tous" ou "les secrets de la confection du sakalapin" etc... ... 
Je reste donc à votre disposition....


----------



## Ilitch (14 Avril 2003)

Apparement c'est un atelier, "Je sais pas quoi écrire..." qu'il faut lancer !


----------



## nato kino (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * L'atelier "euthanasie" me donnerait peut-être l'occasion d'écouler mes stocks de Narakiri kit invendus avec une remise exceptionnelle de 30 pour sang....???
Par contre, je serais éventuellement volontaire pour m'occuper d'un atelier du style : "le calembour foireux à portée de tous" ou "les secrets de la confection du sakalapin" etc... ... 
Je reste donc à votre disposition.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je m'inscris tout de suite !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Apparement c'est un atelier, "Je sais pas quoi écrire..." qu'il faut lancer !
* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut Ilitch et bienvenue parmi nous .....
Apparemment, tu as oublié une chose importante : quand tu écris un message, en-dessous de la fenêtre dans laquelle tu écris ledit message, il y a des petites pastilles colorées qui s'appellent des "smileys" dont le but est, éventuellement, de faire passer un sentiment ou une attitude...
Si j'avais été à ta place, j'aurais ajouté :










...simplement par respect pour les autres participants du thread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Ilitch (14 Avril 2003)

Voilà une façon attrayante et sympathique de me faire remarquer mon manque d'éducation...

Ceci dit ça ne devrait pas vous etonner...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Voilà une façon attrayante et sympathique de me faire remarquer mon manque d'éducation...
* 

[/QUOTE]
...pas un manque d'éducation Ilitch ! simplement un oubli de ta part ! ... un simple oubli ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais comme c'est lundi, que j'ai un peu la tête dans le c... et l'âme vengeresse parce que je me suis fait un peu ch... ce week end, j'ai sauté sur ton post comme un cochon sur une truffe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mes excuses Ilitch.......
thebig


----------



## Ilitch (14 Avril 2003)

Tiens, un type sympa sur ce forum...

Cool ça m'en fait deux ou trois...on va finir par pouvoir parler...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Apparement c'est un atelier, "Je sais pas quoi écrire..." qu'il faut lancer !
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bienvenue Ilich, au club des"chépakoirefairej'vaisfaireuntourauBarMacG". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TheBig pour l'atelier Sakalapin, vous faites passer les restes à l'atelier cuisine,
en plus des sacs on aura des plats du 'j


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Tiens, un type sympa sur ce forum...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu ne trouveras que ça ici, Ilitch !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bien entendu, et comme dans la vraie vie, on a parfois le bouton de la souris un peu nerveux ... (certains plus que d'autres d'ailleurs... Arrrffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - mais quel plaisir de se réconcilier après.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : dans la foulée, je proposerais un atelier de "chants et danses parmi les fleurs près de la petite maison bleue" - Hé oui, Ilitch, t'es tombé sur un ringard !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ça arrive, même aux meilleurs... ...


----------



## Ilitch (14 Avril 2003)

Une petite exprérience préalable tendrait à me faire penser que non, mais je ne voudrais surtout pas oter tes belles illusions...


----------



## maousse (14 Avril 2003)

Bonjour sonnyboy, toujours en vadrouille ? T'as pas trouvé d'endroits plus sympas, puisque tu sembles avoir une haute idée de nous tous...? quel attachement en tout cas, ça me touche


----------



## nato kino (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Bonjour sonnyboy, toujours en vadrouille ? T'as pas trouvé d'endroits plus sympas, puisque tu sembles avoir une haute idée de nous tous...? quel attachement en tout cas, ça me touche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]
Dans la charte, y avait pas un truc concernant la divulgation d'infos privées ? Nan, c'est une juste une question hein, c'est pas du harcèlement...


----------



## nato kino (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Dans la charte, y avait pas un truc concernant la divulgation d'infos privées ? Nan, c'est une juste une question hein, c'est pas du harcèlement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi pas balancer tous les multi-pseudos de tout le monde aussi !!


----------



## Ilitch (14 Avril 2003)

Ben oui tu vois, je dis du mal, mais je ne peux pas me passer de vous...

Ceci dit l'absence de certains ne me dérangerait pas...

Mais on a tous nos petits défauts, hein ?

Moi je suis méchant comme la galle...

D'autres font une faute à tous les mots...

D'autres n'aiment pas leur vie...

Certains pêtent plus haut que leur cul...

D'autres ne sont jamais bien ou ils sont...

C'est comme ça...

Sinon, quoi de neuf ?


----------



## benjamin (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Bonjour sonnyboy, toujours en vadrouille ? T'as pas trouvé d'endroits plus sympas, puisque tu sembles avoir une haute idée de nous tous...? quel attachement en tout cas, ça me touche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce n'est pas drôle, Maousse, de l'avoir découvert aussi vite


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi pas balancer tous les multi-pseudos de tout le monde aussi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un secret de polichinelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Maousse : pfffff même pas cool. il m'a coupé la chique


----------



## Ilitch (14 Avril 2003)

C'était pas trés compliqué non plus...

Faut arreter l'auto satisfaction, parce qu'un jour vous risquez de tomber de haut...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * 
Ceci dit l'absence de certains ne me dérangerait pas...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et réciproquement je suppose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Moi je suis méchant comme la galle... * 

[/QUOTE]

Du moment que tu ne reviens pas de Chine..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * D'autres font une faute à tous les mots... * 

[/QUOTE] 

Pourquoi tout le monde il regarde Mackie ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * D'autres n'aiment pas leur vie... * 

[/QUOTE] 

Moi çà va et toi ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Certains pêtent plus haut que leur cul... * 

[/QUOTE] 

Prout ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pardon çà m'a échappé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * D'autres ne sont jamais bien ou ils sont... * 

[/QUOTE] 

Ah ces parisiens..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * C'est comme ça... * 

[/QUOTE] 

lalalalala.....je n'veux pas t'abandonner mon bébé....

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Sinon, quoi de neuf ?
* 

[/QUOTE] 

Tout d'occasion.


----------



## benjamin (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * C'était pas trés compliqué non plus...
* 

[/QUOTE]
En effet, tu es le seul à avoir autant d'imagination lorsqu'il s'agit de créer un compte @yahoo.fr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Faut arreter l'auto satisfaction, parce qu'un jour vous risquez de tomber de haut... * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles j'aimerais tant discuter avec toi ; mais l'on ne m'en laisse jamais le temps.


----------



## Ilitch (14 Avril 2003)

Zallez quand même pas me dire qu'il ne s'est rien passé de croustillant pendant ma trop longue absence ???


----------



## benjamin (14 Avril 2003)

Si : une défection (provisoire ?) d'un de tes plus grands amis ici qui pourra sans doute te réjouir. On recherche même un nouveau mod pour le bar ; si tu as des idées.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

Une petite question pour remettre ce thread dans le droit chemin : peut on amener son firewall à l'atelier macramé ??????


----------



## Ilitch (14 Avril 2003)

Tu rigoles avec Yahoo, mais si tu savais le nombre d'essai que je fais à chaque fois avant de tomber sur un truc qui n'est pas déjà pris...

Incroyable, même les trucs les plus fous, y a toujours un gars qui y a déjà pensé...

Qui est parti ?

Trés sincérerment je ne crois pas avoir le profil d'un bon modérateur...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2003)

Tant qu'à faire remonter du thread (faute de pouvoir en pondre de nouveaux ?), faites remonter du tout bon les enfants...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2003)

J'oubliais...

Avec une petite dédicace pour Barbarella et bonpat. Ils ont bien mérité du bar...


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
A 38 ans, on est vieux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

bah nan ! à 33 ans, non plus remarque bien !!


----------



## barbarella (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * J'oubliais...

Avec une petite dédicace pour Barbarella et bonpat. Ils ont bien mérité du bar...




* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh, ça veut dire quoi ? C'est gentil ou MECHANT


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Euh, ça veut dire quoi ? C'est gentil ou MECHANT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

à ce propos, barbarella, ton café avec un peu de lait et du sucre ?


----------



## bebert (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Euh, ça veut dire quoi ? C'est gentil ou MECHANT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est méchament gentil ou gentiment méchant, comme tu veux.


----------



## FEELGOOD (21 Mai 2003)

Vous savez bien que Doc est incapable de la moindre méchanceté c'est bien connu...


----------



## barbarella (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

C'est méchament gentil ou gentiment méchant, comme tu veux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais je veux rien, j'ai rien demandé


----------



## anntraxh (28 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'à faire remonter du thread (faute de pouvoir en pondre de nouveaux ?), faites remonter du tout bon les enfants...



tant qu'à faire ... celui me semble toujours d'une actualité flagrante, et d'une justesse peu banale !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nom de Toi, Doc, ça ne s'est pas amélioré avec le temps ... 

allons, bonnes gens, une seule certitude ... le pétomane continue et continuera à répondre !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> allons, bonnes gens, une seule certitude ... le pétomane continue et continuera à répondre !!!



J'ai toujours pas eu le courage de lire le thread du pétomane


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2003)

Vous parlez de ca ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> tant qu'à faire ... celui me semble toujours d'une actualité flagrante, et d'une justesse peu banale !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En quoi cela te dérange ?


----------



## nato kino (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> En quoi cela te dérange ?



"En quoi cela te dérange *t-il* ?"


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

anntrahx, tu *es* une fille méchante, c'est désolant


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> "En quoi cela te dérange *t-il* ?"



Voir ma réponse


----------



## nato kino (28 Octobre 2003)

Venant de la part d'un _truc_ qui s'habille avec des vieux restes de dentelles rose, c'est... Comment dire... Amusant !!


----------



## anntraxh (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> anntrahx, tu *es* une fille méchante, c'est désolant



j'adore ...


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Venant de la part d'un _truc_ qui s'habille avec des vieux restes de dentelles rose, c'est... Comment dire... Amusant !!



Le vieux truc il est pas méchant.


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> j'adore ...



J'espère surtout que tu apprécies, ma chère.


----------



## nato kino (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Le vieux truc il est pas méchant.


Parce qu'en plus c'est un _*vieux* truc_ ?!


----------



## nato kino (28 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'en plus c'est un _*vieux* truc_ ?!



Je te trouve vraiment trop indugente... Ma _chère_.


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je te trouve vraiment trop indugente... Ma _chère_.



Si l'on n'est pas indulgent avec soi même, avec qui le sera t'on ?


----------



## anntraxh (28 Octobre 2003)

évidement que j'apprécie ma  _chère _ !


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> évidement que j'apprécie ma  _chère _ !



C'est un plaisir


----------



## nato kino (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est un plaisir


Alors si en plus tu aimes ça, ne nous privons plus !


----------



## nato kino (28 Octobre 2003)

Du goudron et des plumes !! C'est bientôt halloween !!


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Du goudron et des plumes !! C'est bientôt halloween !!



Ok mais pas pour moi.


----------



## anntraxh (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ok mais pas pour moi.



t'as raison ... du goudron et des plumes sur les dentelles roses ... ça craint ! 
au prix du nettoyage à sec de nos jours ....


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison ... du goudron et des plumes sur les dentelles roses ... ça craint !
> au prix du nettoyage à sec de nos jours ....



Oui, ça fait réfléchir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 réfléchir...


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

Désolée, nous ne sommes pas de la même trempe, juste une question de bain.


----------



## anntraxh (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Désolée, nous ne sommes pas de la même trempe, juste une question de bain.



Question de trempe et de bain, pour l'atelier tricot , c'est important !!! 

toujours utiliser des pelotes de laine provenant d'un même bain !
recentrons le sujet, que diable !


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Question de trempe et de bain, pour l'atelier tricot , c'est important !!!
> 
> toujours utiliser des pelotes de laine provenant d'un même bain !
> recentrons le sujet, que diable !



vous avez une drôle de façon de remonter le thread : une maille (à partir) à l'envers, une maille (à partir) à l'endroit


----------



## anntraxh (28 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> vous avez une drôle de façon de remonter le thread : une maille (à partir) à l'envers, une maille (à partir) à l'endroit



Parfait !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













enfin un mec capable de tricoter les côtes 1/1 ... nommé responsable de l'atelier tricot , une maille à l'envers , une maille à l'endroit ! bravooo!


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Parfait !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dis moi, petite poudre à éternuer, pourrais-tu m'expliquer le point mousse ???


----------



## anntraxh (28 Octobre 2003)

oui 





toujours tous à l'endroit , ou à l'envers , suivant tes critère de base !


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si je n'avais point tant sommeil (*), je développerais ici ma préférence pour les envers (pas Anvers) ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_(*) satanée heure d'hiver..._


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> si je n'avais point tant sommeil (*), je développerais ici ma préférence pour les envers (pas Anvers) ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A discuter de mailles, tu va finir par avoir la cote avec ces dames.


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> enfin un mec capable de tricoter les côtes 1/1



Il ne vous reste plus qu'à faire la vidange, mesdames.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est ce que j'ai demandé à ma femme quand j'ai cousu les ourlets des rideaux. Et à la machine, s'il vous plait!)


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> A discuter de mailles, tu va finir par avoir la cote avec ces dames.



Ou maille à partir


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ou maille à partir



c'était, il me semble, la nature de vos échanges,Anne et toi... ?


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

Ça abrase velu dites moi.

Bravo, continuez. Sonny n'aurait pas fait mieux.


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça abrase velu dites moi.



Tiens !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai, fut un temps, croisé quelques posteurs "majuscules" qui causaient pareil !


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

Heureusement pour toi, tu n'as fait que les croiser.


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement pour toi, tu n'as fait que les croiser.



Que croiser le fer !


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

va falloir ressortir la cote de maille, alors ?


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

Va falloir rien ressortir du tout. Restez bien au chaud les enfants. L'hiver s'annonce rude.


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir rien ressortir du tout. Restez bien au chaud les enfants. L'hiver s'annonce rude.



Aussi rude que l'été fut chaud, dit-on
Ca promet !


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

Oui, effectivement. Déjà 2 morts.


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, effectivement. Déjà 2 morts.



On s'en fout, ils ne votent pas.
Ce qu'il faut c'est prendre soin du contribuable en faisant, je ne sais pas, moi ....  ah oui, tiens ...
En dépensant 1.5 millions d'euros pour faire des quais de Seine une plage !


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

Tu ferais quoi, toi, avec 1,5 millions d'euros ?


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu ferais quoi, toi, avec 1,5 millions d'euros ?



Je les injecterai dans les restos du coeur qui chaque année manquent de pognon pour ceux qui en ont besoin!


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit cela qui fasse avancer grand chose, mais bon. Je suis par contre certain que ça part d'un bon sentiment.


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit cela qui fasse avancer grand chose, mais bon. Je suis par contre certain que ça part d'un bon sentiment.



Pas avancer ??????????

Je préfère que deux clodos aient de quoi becter, plutot qu'un million de crétin se pavannent en short sur les quais de Seine, en prenant Paris pour une station Balnéaire profitant du bon air putride de la circulation rendue difficile de par l'occupation germanique des voies sur berge qui rappelons le ont été conçus à des fins d'alléger le traffic urbain de la capitale.


Faut pas vouloir donner des vacances à ceux qui n'en ont pas, en oubliant de donner à bouffer et un toit à ceux qui n'en ont plus !!!!!


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

C'est une solution à très court terme que tu proposes.
Quand tu auras donné à "bouffer" à ton "clodo", comme tu dis, tu crois que le problème sera réglé ?

Plutôt que de donner un poisson à quelqu'un, je préfère lui apprendre à pécher.


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

que celui qui n'a jamais péché, jette au poisson la première pierre


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

Voilà, on a fait le tour. Sujet suivant


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est une solution à très court terme que tu proposes.
> Quand tu auras donné à "bouffer" à ton "clodo", comme tu dis, tu crois que le problème sera réglé ?
> 
> Plutôt que de donner un poisson à quelqu'un, je préfère lui apprendre à pécher.



Je suis d'accord.

Mais c'est un autre débat.

Mais toujours est il que 2 SDF sont dans un sac, aujourd'hui.

Mais on s'en fout. Au moins on est bronzé !! 


Je me souviens d'un reportage où les journaleux ont suivi Aubry, je crois, qui se rendait dans un foyer de SDF.
Un des mecs lui demande :
"Alors kess vous faites pour nous ?
- Ah mon brave monsieur, mais nous n'avons plus d'argent (texto)"

Mais y'en a pour faire des fausses plages qui coutent cher.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon j'arrête, je vais m'énerver, et après on va encore dire que je ne suis pas aimable, voir psychopathe !


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'arrête, je vais m'énerver, et après on va encore dire que je ne suis pas aimable, voir psychopathe !



non, non, juste un peu psycho-rigide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec le poisson que Krystof va t'apprendre à pêcher, mange des carottes, elles donnent les fesses roses et améliorent la vision nocturne -afin de ne pas écraser de SDF par inadvertance.  _Je ne parle pas du supplément d'amabilité fourni par les carottes, je te trouve déjà fort aimable._
Et puis n'oublie pas d'ouvrir une petite bouteille de blanc à 30-40 euros, ca déride aussi...


----------



## krystof (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Et puis n'oublie pas d'ouvrir une petite bouteille de blanc à 30-40 euros, ca déride aussi...



30 à 40 euros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça va pas non ?
Alors que tu peux en trouver à 5 euros et filer le reste au resto du cur


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> non, non, juste un peu psycho-rigide


Physico rigide ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je te trouve déjà fort aimable.[/i]



Pas l'avis de la p'tite orange au trident !!
Oui c'est ça Lorna.











			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Et puis n'oublie pas d'ouvrir une petite bouteille de blanc à 30-40 euros, ca déride aussi...



A ce tarif là, avant de me dérider, je plisse le front !!


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> 30 à 40 euros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ben voilà, il a compris !


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> A ce tarif là, avant de me dérider, je plisse le front !!



c'est vrai, j'ai eu la main lourde. D'accord, je veux bien descendre à 15 euro mais pas plus.  _On n'est pas des SDF, non mais ..._


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, j'ai eu la main lourde. D'accord, je veux bien descendre à 15 euro mais pas plus.  _On n'est pas des SDF, non mais ..._



Ouais ... D'accord ...

Allez! Paye donc ta boutanche vieille branche !!


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ... D'accord ...
> 
> Allez! Paye donc ta boutanche vieille branche !!



j'ai déjà le tire-bouchon qui me colle à l'avatar, je vais chercher la promise et je reviens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_nouveau thème : blanc 15 euros...._


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

j'ai tout bu (désolé) reste l'étiquette :


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tout bu (désolé) reste l'étiquette :
> 
> [image]



Cote de Lechet ==&gt; C'est pour le point G, ça, non ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Cote de Lechet ==&gt; C'est pour le point G, ça, non ?



demande à ta copine Lorna.


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> demande à ta copine Lorna.



Ouhhh laaa.
Faudra faire preuve de diplomatie et de courtoisie avant que ça n'arrive!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je m'entraine.


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ouhhh laaa.
> Faudra faire preuve de diplomatie et de courtoisie avant que ça n'arrive!
> 
> 
> ...



bon alors mange des carottes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 finalement t'en as pet'être besoin


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> bon alors mange des carottes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certains ont suffisamment de charme pour qu'on les trouve tout de suite sympathique.
Moi, j'arrive à me rendre désagréable avec trois mots.
Trop fort!
Et même quelque fois sans le vouloir.
Je ne m'en rend même pas compte.
Re-trop fort !


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Certains ont suffisamment de charme pour qu'on les trouve tout de suite sympathique.
> Moi, j'arrive à me rendre désagréable avec trois mots.
> Trop fort!
> Et même quelque fois sans le vouloir.
> ...



t'es vraiment qu'un droopy multi-récidiviste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ou un calimero j'sais plus _





Au contraire, je suis sûr que ces démarrages un peu brutaux (j'ai pas dit virils), ces petites prises de bec valent mieux que l'accord parfait immédiat et le charme sirupeux des play-boys de bar qui nous collent aux posts.
C'est de bon augure, c'est le signe de belles histoiires à venir,  M'enfin tu fais comme tu veux avec qui tu veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















_put1, j'aurais pas dû boire tout le chablis, je délire._


----------



## krystof (29 Octobre 2003)

Caliméro


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Caliméro



yep


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> yep



Meuhh non.
Je ne fais pas mon caliméro.

Parce que j'aime bien ça être désagréable.
Je le cultive.
Mais j'en ai tellement pris l'habitude, que quand je me hasarde à un compliment ou autre chose, c'est souvent mal pris par manque de tact, ou parce que mal formulé.

Alors pour rattrapper le coup, pas facile.

C'est plus simple d'être désagréable.
Ca met les choses au point tout de suite.


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Meuhh non.
> Je ne fais pas mon caliméro.
> 
> Parce que j'aime bien ça être désagréable.
> ...



c'est vrai, t'es un gros balourd.


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, t'es un gros balourd.



Dans le sens gros sabot 1er degré ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors là c'est décevant.


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, t'es un gros balourd.



pour une fois, je voulais aller dans ton sens (héhé) et faire bref  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 N'y vois pas d'autres intentions.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Pas l'avis de la p'tite orange au trident !!
> Oui c'est ça Lorna



non en effet et vu ce que je lis par ici, cet avis n'est pas prêt à changer !!!
Le p'tite orange au trident ... ben c'est pas en l'appelant comme ça, comme un fourbe, dans son dos, que ça changera ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elle te gêne la p'tite Orange ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est quoi ton problème ! ???

je comprends pas ton agressivité (oui assez relative !) ...et non seulement je ne comprends pas, mais j'accèpte pas ...donc si tu saisis pas le message quand on te dit gentiment qu'il faudrait penser à devenir un jour aimable ...ne viens pas te plaindre !





Voilà j'ai "craché" ce que j'avais à dire ...excusez moi les autres ch'uis comme ça une fille du sud, ça s'EXPRIME !!!!!

oufff ça va mieux !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Cote de Lechet ==&gt; C'est pour le point G, ça, non ?



Encore un qui n'y connait rien !!!!
Désolant !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ouhhh laaa.
> Faudra faire preuve de diplomatie et de courtoisie avant que ça n'arrive!
> 
> 
> ...




Ben dans une autre vie ...peut-être ...


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'ai "craché" ce que j'avais à dire ...excusez moi les autres ch'uis comme ça une fille du sud, ça s'EXPRIME !!!!!
> 
> oufff ça va mieux !



*Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssss !!* Encore une !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssss !!* Encore une !!



De fille du sud bien sur...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> De fille du sud bien sur...



pourquoi pourquoi ???y'à qui aussi ?????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(oui attention ça va chauffer !!)


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pourquoi ???y'à qui aussi ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je leurs laisse le soin de t'en faire part elles même, si ce n'est déjà fait.


----------



## lumai (29 Octobre 2003)

Ben en tout cas c'est pas moi.

J'suis de sur la Loire (_quelques km au sud exactement, mais à la météo ils doivent mettre ça au nord..._)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je leurs laisse le soin de t'en faire part elles même, si ce n'est déjà fait.



ah ben non !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bon je saurais au moins qu'il y en à parmis nous !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben en tout cas c'est pas moi.
> 
> J'suis de sur la Loire (_quelques km au sud exactement, mais à la météo ils doivent mettre ça au nord..._)



Hihi !
coucou Lumai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(bon Lumai c'est pas elle)


----------



## barbarella (29 Octobre 2003)

Tiens ! en voilà une


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! en voilà une



tu es du Sud Barbarella ????


----------



## barbarella (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tu es du Sud Barbarella ????



Et oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_barbarella, avec un petit *b* stp_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben ok si tu veux ...mais moi quand je parle à une personne, quand il s'agit de son nom (même speudo), pour moi c'est un nom propre, donc je mets une majuscule ...mais bon si tu ne la veux pas ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, moi je l'a met pas ...

Voilà &gt;&gt;&gt; barbarella !!! 

YESSSSS je peux y arriver !


----------



## barbarella (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben ok si tu veux ...mais moi quand je parle à une personne, quand il s'agit de son nom (même speudo), pour moi c'est un nom propre, donc je mets une majuscule ...mais bon si tu ne la veux pas ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus petit encore, c'est possible ?
On le voit encore trop là...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Plus petit encore, c'est possible ?
> On le voit encore trop là...



arbarella ...
ça va comme ça Nato Kino (oups pardon nato kino) ???


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> arbarella ...
> ça va comme ça Nato Kino (oups pardon nato kino) ???



Tant que tu ne te prends pas toi aussi pour une barbie en tutu rose défraîchi, tu peux mettre autant de majuscule où tu veux, moi, ça m'importe peu.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tant que tu ne te prends pas toi aussi pour une barbie en tutu rose défraîchi, tu peux mettre autant de majuscule où tu veux, moi, ça m'importe peu.




Hihi est-ce que j'ai l'air de ça ...regarde-moi bien ...comme dirait l'autre, je suis une p'tite orange avec un trident ...niark niark !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mercI pour lEs maJuscuLes, ça ME toucHe beauCOup !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Hihi est-ce que j'ai l'air de ça ...regarde-moi bien ...comme dirait l'autre, je suis une p'tite orange avec un trident ...niark niark !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mignon, le petit casque à cornes, même s'il cache tes yeux noirs (?) de jeune fille du sud ...

_le trident, les cornes, une fille du sud .... c'est piquant tout ça, aïe, aïe_


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> non en effet et vu ce que je lis par ici, cet avis n'est pas prêt à changer !!!


Ca y est c'est le clash!!


			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Le p'tite orange au trident ... ben c'est pas en l'appelant comme ça, comme un fourbe, dans son dos, que ça changera ...


Ca s'appelle de la susceptibilité.
Ca n'avait rien d'agressif ni de méprisant.
Et encore moins de fourbe.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Elle te gêne la p'tite Orange ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas le moins du monde.
Et je n'ai aucun problème.


			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je comprends pas ton agressivité (oui assez relative !) ...et non seulement je ne comprends pas, mais j'accèpte pas


La c'est toi qui fait preuve d'agressivité.


			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...donc si tu saisis pas le message quand on te dit gentiment qu'il faudrait penser à devenir un jour aimable ...ne viens pas te plaindre !


Je n'avais rien dit de déplaisant ni déplacé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En quoi n'avais je rien d'aimable ?


			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'ai "craché" ce que j'avais à dire ...excusez moi les autres ch'uis comme ça une fille du sud, ça s'EXPRIME !!!!!


Bon. D'ordinaire j'aurais rué dans les brancards.
(C'est ça les gars du sud; impulsifs.)
Mais pour m'essayer à la diplomatie, je vais simplement me contenter de te dire que tu te trompes Lorna. (euhh, non, ça commence mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Je n'ai pas pensé une seconde (ça s'est lu!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) être discourtois.
Si tu l'as mal pris j'en suis sincèrement navré.
Maintenant que les limites sont posées, je tâcherais de ne pas les franchir.


----------



## krystof (29 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je leurs laisse le soin de t'en faire part elles même, si ce n'est déjà fait.



Bah moi aussi je suis du sud....ah, zut, suis pas une fille.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon. D'ordinaire j'aurais rué dans les brancards.
> (C'est ça les gars du sud; impulsifs.)
> Mais pour m'essayer à la diplomatie, je vais simplement me contenter de te dire que tu te trompes Lorna. (euhh, non, ça commence mal
> 
> ...




Mouais ...de bon matin je n'ai pas envie de me prendre le choux à rechercher tes phrases qui sont à l'origine de ma "colère" ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok Ok j'enterre la hâche de guerre, non le trident (quoique sans trident j'ai l'air de quoi moi) ...bon allez va pour cette fois ... et OUi je reconnais avoir eu une pointe (seulement?) d'agressivité ...parce que ...c'est comme ça !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Humhum ... sans (trop de) rancune !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi aussi je suis du sud....ah, zut, suis pas une fille.




Tu es d'ou Krystof ???
sud ...est ...ouest ..... montagne , mer, plaine, jungle ... ???


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu es d'ou Krystof ???
> sud ...est ...ouest ..... montagne , mer, plaine, jungle ... ???



C'est marque dessus, tu sais, comme pour le fromage bien connu...
Tu vas bien trouver toute seul, j'en dis pas plus.


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Humhum ... sans (trop de) rancune !


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

ca castagne dans l'atelier chiffon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand ca tourne vinaigre, chuis partisan du "pas d'excuses"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut piétiner la susceptibilité d'autrui


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est marque dessus, tu sais, comme pour le fromage bien connu...
> Tu vas bien trouver toute seul, j'en dis pas plus.



Euuh ... vi bon j'avais pas vu "French Riviera" ...Alpes Maritimes ...?





J'ai juste ?


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ca castagne dans l'atelier chiffon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déconne pas.
J'fais du social, et toi t'en remet une couche.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Déconne pas.
> J'fais du social, et toi t'en remet une couche.



tu fais du social ???

Mais c'et avec des phrases comme ça ...que tu m'éNNN.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un conseil ... réfléchi avant d'écrire !


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tu fais du social ???
> 
> Mais c'et avec des phrases comme ça ...que tu m'éNNN.....
> 
> ...








 Je me doutais que tu allais mordre.
Je l'ai fait volontairement.
Allez, j'arrête.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et puis range ton outil, là. Tu fais mal avec ça !


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

vous êtes mignons tous les 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




C'est le début d'une belle histoire au Bar, j'vous dis


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes mignons tous les 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Humhum ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Me cherche pas ... MackZeKnife !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Humhum ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'fais comme je veux


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euuh ... vi bon j'avais pas vu "French Riviera" ...Alpes Maritimes ...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du genre Nice Connection même, mais son premier couteau s'est fait dessouder par la brigade des modérateurs, alors depuis il traîne sa mélancolie sur le vieux port... A la recherche d'un nouveau Zip !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Du genre Nice Connection même, mais son premier couteau s'est fait dessouder par la brigade des modérateurs, alors depuis il traîne sa mélancolie sur le vieux port... A la recherche d'un nouveau Zip !!




AAAAAaaaaah Nice ...

mais moi je suis plutôt de l'autre côté (du sud !)


----------



## krystof (30 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Du genre Nice Connection même, mais son premier couteau s'est fait dessouder par la brigade des modérateurs, alors depuis il traîne sa mélancolie sur le vieux port... A la recherche d'un nouveau Zip !!



Le premier couteau te salut bien. La côte de buf était excellente, et le rouge à bonne température.


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le premier couteau te salut bien. La côte de buf était excellente, et le rouge à bonne température.



Il a déjà arrêter le régime ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il a déjà arrêter le régime ?



il eut fallu qu'il le commence...


----------



## krystof (30 Octobre 2003)

Non, non, il continue. Il ne prend plus de sucre avec le café.


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, il continue. Il ne prend plus de sucre avec le café.


C'est vrai que ça donnait un sale goût au cigare, le sucre...


----------



## krystof (30 Octobre 2003)

Il t'a fait voir son gros cigare


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il t'a fait voir son gros cigare



Ben vi, il touille son kfé devant tout le monde, pourquoi ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2003)

_On remonte..._


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu es d'ou Krystof ???
> sud ...est ...ouest ..... montagne , mer, plaine, jungle ... ???



Krystof est trés doux, je confirme !!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Du genre Nice Connection même, mais son premier couteau s'est fait dessouder par la brigade des modérateurs, alors depuis il traîne sa mélancolie sur le vieux port... A la recherche d'un nouveau Zip !!



Tournes toi mon biquet, en v'la un beau...

ZIP !!!













 Et voilà.

C'était qu'un mauvais moment à passer tu vois...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il a déjà arrêter le régime ?



On avait dit pas de vie privée !!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il eut fallu qu'il le commence...



Qui es tu, verte pousse, pour la ramener de la sorte ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Juin 2004)

actualité oblige  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> actualité oblige  :love:



Ce qu'il y a de bien, c'est qu'ils finissent TOUJOURS par resservir...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il y a de bien, c'est qu'ils finissent TOUJOURS par resservir...



et un post de SonnyBoy n'a pas d'âge. 
Vous pouvez le relire des mois après, c'est toujours pareil. 
C'est bon la stabilité.  

Au fait, saviez-vous que SonnyBoy a été musicien du groupe australien Midnight Old ? 
C'est pour ça en fait...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> et un post de SonnyBoy n'a pas d'âge.
> Vous pouvez le relire des mois après, c'est toujours pareil.
> C'est bon la stabilité.
> 
> ...



Tu as tort de me chercher...




[edit] le reste est inutile


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La France comme on l'aime....



Au risque de choquer Amok (qu'il me pardonne d'avance), plus je te "connais", plus j'aime les Suisses ! (Les Belges aussi, bien sûr.)
J'ajoute qu'en termes de crédibilité, tu n'en as aucune dans le rôle de la victime : mes réserves de pitié en la matière sont épuisées. Bon vent.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tort de me chercher...



Qui cherche? et quoi? 

Ah? c'est pas un forum technique?  

merde je me suis trompé de thread


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

Oui, trés technique...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de choquer Amok (qu'il me pardonne d'avance), plus je te "connais", plus j'aime les Suisses ! (Les Belges aussi, bien sûr.)
> J'ajoute qu'en termes de crédibilité, tu n'en as aucune dans le rôle de la victime : mes réserves de pitié en la matière sont épuisées. Bon vent.



Certaines réserves s'épuisent, pendant d'autres augmentent...

Les vases communicants en quelque sorte...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Décembre 2006)

Avoue...

Tu as remonté ce fil pour que Sonny et Doc se refoutent sur la gueule, hein?


----------



## anntraxh (29 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Avoue...
> 
> Tu as remonté ce fil pour que Sonny et Doc se refoutent sur la gueule, hein?


trop fort,  je viens de tout relire , y'a pas que de la pomme là dedans    j'avais oublié


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2006)

Ah oui, moi aussi je viens de relire... :mouais:

Bon, tout le monde est devenu adulte depuis.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> tout le monde est devenu adulte depuis.


Et bien j'esp&#232;re parce que quand je lis :



DocEvil a dit:


> plus je te "connais", plus* j'aime les Suisses ! (Les Belges aussi,* bien s&#251;r.)



Ben &#231;a fout les boules quand m&#234;me :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ben ça fout les boules quand même :rateau:


Rassure-toi, j'ai depuis recouvré mes esprits : la civilisation sera américaine et néo-conservatrice ou ne sera pas.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2006)

Amokounet a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tout le monde est devenu adulte depuis.




Moi, j'ai toujours &#233;t&#233; adulte. 





Enfin je crois...


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Moi, j'ai toujours été adulte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi, tu vas retirer tes doigts de ton nez, aller manger ta soupe et te coucher ou j'appelle Backcat !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, tout le monde est devenu adulte depuis.



Et surtout sonny est devenu consentant


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et surtout sonny est devenu consentant


Consentant même bien.  (Pascal 77 )


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Décembre 2006)

En effet il y a une nette &#233;volution :

DocEvil 2003 :


DocEvil a dit:


> Puisque le bar ressemble de plus en plus au centre socioculturel de ma petite commune (devinettes en tous genres, *jeux de mots laids*, etc.)



DocEvil 2006 :


DocEvil a dit:


> Consentant m&#234;me bien.  (Pascal 77 )



Il s'est converti!


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Rassure-toi, j'ai depuis recouvré mes esprits : la civilisation sera américaine et néo-conservatrice ou ne sera pas.



_Eux qui n'attendaient que toi pour être contaminés par la vache folle... quel bonheur :love::love::love:_


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Moi, j'ai toujours été adulte.


Tiens, ça me rappelle un camarade de lycée un peu culcul.
Tous disaient de lui qu'il était né à l'âge de 14 ans !!!
 
Vous, les jeunes blancs becs qui avez pris de la bouteille, vous
en prendrez encore davantage, d'ici peu.
Et pire, à chaque seconde qui passe...
 
"Quand ils sont tout neufs
qu'ils sortent de l'oeuf
du cocon..."


----------



## béné (8 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et bien j'espère parce que quand je lis :
> 
> 
> 
> Ben ça fout les boules quand même :rateau:





RHhhhhho supermoquette a ressorti son icone mais bourrée.....de travers.....:rateau:


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Au risque de choquer Amok (qu'il me pardonne d'avance), plus je te "connais", plus j'aime les Suisses ! (Les Belges aussi, bien s&#251;r.)
> J'ajoute qu'en termes de cr&#233;dibilit&#233;, tu n'en as aucune dans le r&#244;le de la victime : mes r&#233;serves de piti&#233; en la mati&#232;re sont &#233;puis&#233;es. Bon vent.


Si tu aimes les petits suisses, on pourrait lancer un atelier de fabrication de petits suisses au macram&#233; ? non ?

  

suisse sans *S* &#233;videmment !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

J'avais ouvert ce fil à l'époque pour dénoncer la médiocrité des sujets du Bar.
Bien que cette médiocrité soit encore de mise (de mon point de vue qui n'est pas nécessairement celui de la majorité), je ne pense pas que que ce coup de gueule ait encore sa raison d'être. En tout cas, je ne m'y prendrais pas de la même manière aujourd'hui.
Aussi, je vais demander la fermeture de ce fil, lequel aurait sans doute gagné à rester enfoui dans les enfers.

Pour conclure, ceux qui veulent répondre à la demande formulée par Anne dans ce message sont invités à prendre contact avec elle par message privé. Merci.


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'avais ouvert ce fil &#224; l'&#233;poque pour d&#233;noncer la m&#233;diocrit&#233; des sujets du Bar.
> Bien que cette m&#233;diocrit&#233; soit encore de mise (de mon point de vue qui n'est pas n&#233;cessairement celui de la majorit&#233, je ne pense pas que que ce coup de gueule ait encore sa raison d'&#234;tre. En tout cas, je ne m'y prendrais pas de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re aujourd'hui.
> Aussi, je vais demander la fermeture de ce fil, lequel aurait sans doute gagn&#233; &#224; rester enfoui dans les enfers.





Ah mince... mais c'est vrai que c'&#233;tait toi :mouais::rateau:

Ah bah si tu fermes ton club de bridge...
:love:

Quand je pense que t'avais ouvert ce fil en grosse partie &#224; cause de moi...  
T'as vus que j'&#233;tais pas fautif ? Tu le dis toi m&#234;me sur les sujets, &#231;a n'as pas chang&#233; pour autant quand j'&#233;tais pas l&#224;. 

Bon, maitresse, apr&#232;s le macram&#233;, on fait quoi ? des colliers de p&#226;tes ? de la pyrogravure sur peau de Yorkshire ? :rose::love::love::love:


----------

